# All in One Wine Pump Giveaway!



## A2

Who's ready for a giveaway, I know I am!

If you've been reading the Vintner's Chair articles you know there is one product that comes up time and again as a must have item for any winemaker,and that of course is the All in One Wine Pump!

Talk to anyone who has one of these marvelous devices and you will hear nothing but praise, and for a good reason. Steve, the creator and owner of All in One Wine Pump is a winemaker, and a much loved member of our community, so it's with that we're launching the All in One Wine Pump giveaway!

*Prize:* 
The All in One Wine Pump - Complete: Standard plus degassing and filtering

​
The All In One Wine Pump is light weight, made of durable plastic and is easily cleanable. It comes with an in-line vacuum release valve for flow control.

The bottling attachment gives you consistent bottling liquid height. It removes the CO2 every time you use it to transfer. No more bending over for bottling or lifting full carboys ever again

_*filter and housing not included_

_If you buy an All in One Wine Pump anytime during this giveaway and you win this giveaway All in One will refund your purchase. _


*Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:*

- To enter, visit AllinOneWinePump.com, then reply to this thread *one* time.

On March 1st we will close this giveaway at 11:59 pm central, and draw one winner on March 2nd. The winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize by contacting me (Austin) through private message here on site. 

For a review of this amazing product, please follow this link. 

​
No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by March 1st, 2015. Void where prohibited.International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household. WineMakingTalk.com is not responsible for prizes.


----------



## cmason1957

This is my official reply. I already have one, but I have plans for when I win this one.


----------



## Bubba1

Im in Thanks


----------



## Kraffty

Covet, covet, covet.... I'm in too.
Mike


----------



## ffemt128

Count me in, I have a vacuum pump and an enolmatic. If I win I'm planing on donating to my son who makes beer and is starting on wine also.


----------



## gaboy

Count me in!! Henry


----------



## terrymck

I'm in, with fingers crossed!

Terry


----------



## richmke

Pick Me! Pick Me! ... I'm raising my hand soooo high!


----------



## BernardSmith

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## bchilders

Count me in..


----------



## gpope

Count me in also


----------



## bsassy2

Count me in also.


----------



## jas3019

Don't want to miss this. I'm in!


----------



## zimmer2

Put my name in the hat for sure


----------



## _bryan

I'm in too!


----------



## dralarms

This is my reply. Please enter me.


----------



## Just-a-Guy

I'm in! I have one, but that doesn't stop me from wanting another one!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am in, too!


----------



## JDC

Pick Me ! Pick Me ! Count me in...


----------



## jedahlman

Yes, please!


----------



## bkisel

Please count me in...

Is there some sort of registration that needs to be done at Steve's site? I didn't see anything like that.

Thanks...


----------



## the_rayway

I've got major AIO Envy as I got one for my Dad - he LOVES that thing. And Steve has been amazing.
Count me in!
(also, ditto on the question Bkisel asked)


----------



## Ferb

Great idea!! Im in!


----------



## Matty_Kay

Very cool- please count me in. Thanks.


----------



## davek

I am so in. Thank you!


----------



## Rodnboro

My reply. I would love to have one.


----------



## rslayback

*Wow!!!!!*

I would soooooooo like to WIN!!!!!!


----------



## peaches9324

Much needed! This is more suspenseful than the super bowl was! Really thought the Sea Hawks had it but the Patriots pulled it off in the end!


----------



## H2O

Add me to the list please


----------



## wpt-me

Please add me to the list i'd love one

Bill


----------



## GreginND

Count me in! I love the AIWonderWP


----------



## Winenoob66

Add me to the hat.


----------



## bobtruetken

Craig,
Is your plan to give me the one you win?

This is my official reply to the All in One Pump.


----------



## roger80465

Can't miss out on this one! Count me in!

Alright people, stop entering!  You are screwing up my chances!


----------



## beano

Wow, what an awesome giveaway!! I'd love to have one. 
This is something I'd never be able to justify to my wife for buying. So, I'm all in on this. Good luck to all!

Beano Joe


----------



## acorn

I am up for it. Thank you so much for making this product giveaway possible.


----------



## Putterrr

Add me to the list. 

thx


----------



## Norske

Count me in!

When will you notify me that I won??


----------



## 2020steve

Power Ball didn't work for me ~~~ I'm in on the All in One pump give away


----------



## olusteebus

Not going to miss this great opportunity. Thanks


----------



## vernsgal

I'm in too!


----------



## Beichner

I am in!!!!!!


----------



## Goldenlady

*Giveaway*

I am in with fingers crossed
Thanks
Goldenlady


----------



## wineinmd

I'm in as well. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## treed1304

Count me in please.


----------



## firstime

I am also in.

Well I'm in. It'll be nice to win so I may learn more about the wine making process


----------



## hawk022499

Please add me.


----------



## Jimyson

Thank you!


----------



## Lin

I'm in! Awesome!!


----------



## almargita

I would like the chance to win also....

Al


----------



## annkatfish

Oh yes! Save my aching back!


----------



## big-al

I'm in, would to have one.


----------



## CinMar

Boy oh boy could I really use this. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Ludi2shoes

After breaking 3 toes by droping a glass carboy on my foot, I shure could use one of them.


----------



## ttimmer

I've had this on my wish list for "forever", but alas... not in my budget. Hoping I can win


----------



## PAFruitWines

i'm in!

Mike


----------



## Julie

Ok, I want in!


----------



## gonehuntindd

Yes please


----------



## goldnut

Please enter me. Thank you


----------



## RedPlanetWinery

Yes, please.


----------



## marly

count me in !!


----------



## Ike_adams

Offical reply


----------



## TomC

Me too!


----------



## jbruning

Hey, count me in too!


----------



## Dhaynes

Pick me! I'm getting really tired of dealing with my messy, leaky bottling wand.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## dwhill40

Man, I need one of those.


----------



## offislandwine

I'm in! Need one of these something fierce!


----------



## chitownwine

In. Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Medic8106

Would love to own one of these! Count me in!


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Please enter me! I'd like it!


----------



## winesleeper

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

roger80465 said:


> Alright people, stop entering!  You are screwing up my chances!



Please like me per facebook on the top left of my homepage


----------



## KSKOH

Add me to the list.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Add me also please. I have looked at Steve's website many times and then the kids need something like shoes.


----------



## zalai

Count me in please!


----------



## JimmyT

Count me in also!!!!


----------



## freqflyer

Im in. I really could use one of these to help make wine for the orphans.


----------



## farmer

Count me in


----------



## RobertChartier

Please count me in.


----------



## one_4fun

This looks like a great product I would love to try it out.


----------



## buzzerj

Ok here I am

I can't remember if I entered? Did I?


----------



## oldwino54

count me in


----------



## Steve_M

Count me in!
Awesome sweepstakes prize! Thanks Steve and Austin for making this happen.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Floandgary

Can't win if you don't play. Will have plenty of use for it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Count me in!

I already have one. Not sure what I'll do with it if I win, but I have two ideas.

Wow, this contest is really generating a lot of new members. 

Welcome!


----------



## Enologo

Wow! Howd I miss this yesterday. Count me in. 

I would venture to say that every member of the Forum will want to be included by the time it's done.


----------



## jumby

I soooooooooooooooooo want one of these!!! Count me in!


----------



## stef57

Happy Birthdaday to me?!?
I've been looking at those lately and would love one!!!

Thanks for doing this
I'm in


----------



## Carol15

Add me please. I would love one!


----------



## NorCal

Good luck to me


----------



## Arne

What a great giveaway. I have rigged up one of my own, so think maybe somebody that doesn't have one needs it way more than I do. Count me out. Big shoutout to Steve and Austin for this. Arne.


----------



## botigol

I'm in as well!


----------



## Elmer

I am throwing my hat into the non-existent ring, in consideration for this giveaway!

(all this snow is making me wordy!)


----------



## RegarRenill

Count me in!


----------



## oaksfan

I'm in as well !


----------



## RaymondoChin

I'm in ! And thank you !


----------



## calvin

me me me I'm in too!


----------



## reefman

I'm in too!


----------



## winesilly

Sounds like a good product to me. I'm in for the giveaway.


----------



## frosti

Awesome giveaway!! Thank you guys


----------



## hardworkin

I really could use this! Enter me too!!!!


----------



## Dugger

Really great product - count me entered.


----------



## mfzona

Enter me please!


----------



## WildBillCiarbino

Enter me please! and thanks for the giveaway!!!


----------



## sunlandwines

I would very much like to win.
Thanks!


----------



## derekjames100

Please enter me. My tank is too heavy for Gravity!


----------



## jjontry

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Firecaptain72

I am in. Just found this site. Thanks.


----------



## 4score

Count me in...thanks!


----------



## Soupbone

*I'm In*

This is my reply! 

Soupbone


----------



## geek

I'm in.....


----------



## WI_Wino

in like flynt


----------



## maybelittlepinch

I need this in my life. Hubba hubba, dats one sexy pump.


----------



## JMK

I would love to become an official spokesperson


----------



## BeerM3

I like it!


----------



## damdaman

Sounds awesome, I'm in.


----------



## Wiz

Add me, please.


----------



## Norton

I already have one but I am in. I know a new winemaker that would love to have my extra one after I win.


----------



## bhbldon

Racking, Degassing and Filtering all at the same time... cool.


----------



## pjd

Count me in!


----------



## Gjohnson351

Count me in


----------



## goldenboymd

I'm in thank you


----------



## butterfinger

I'm in!

Normally I just read, now I'm posting.

Great site.


----------



## brottman

I'm in! Always wanted one, but can't yet afford it.


----------



## Bissrok

Looks great!


----------



## gerald46

I'm in,,,,Thanks!


----------



## physics911

Please include me. 

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## winegary

I'm in. Thanks and good luck everyone.


----------



## BBBF

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## MrNatural

Ready for a give-away..........


----------



## Deezil

Count me in too


----------



## lorenae

I would love to win this!


----------



## PoeCat

*Give Away*

Sounds great. Count me in.


----------



## maurtis

I would love one as well, count me in for the win!


----------



## oreoman

I'm in!! Hope to win!!


----------



## Ryan_2013

I'm in! Would love one


----------



## ibglowin

Can't wine if you don't play. I'm in!


----------



## berend1

*All in One*

Please let me win!!!


----------



## Jc5066

Looks pretty cool. Put me in please

It's almost time! Looks like a nice pump. Sure would be nice to have.


----------



## indianaoty

would love to have this


----------



## ramfan13

*Im in*

I want to throw my hat in the ring. I have been eyeing one for a while. want to win.


----------



## ErikM

Visited the website for the umpteenth time. Maybe I'll win and the struggle with my ultra-frugal alter personality.


----------



## ColemanM

Count me in please.


----------



## jpike01

All in!.......


----------



## willie

Please count me in.

Will


----------



## MPS

I'm in
Thanks


----------



## shoebiedoo

Pick me!!!!! Pick me!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffreds

Count me in. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Watto_Brew

Been wanting one of these since I started in the hobby.


----------



## Papa b

I'm in 
Good luck to everybody and thanks for the giveaway


----------



## loumik

I could certainly make use of a AIO. 

LOUMIK


----------



## bosco500

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## darkwingdck

Pick me pick me


----------



## quiltertoo

I really really really want this. Pick me please.


----------



## Bergmann

I would like to have a go at winning one.


----------



## ROMDZ

I'm in
Thks


----------



## ForzaItalia

Count me in!


----------



## digitaleye

Oh yeah, I'm back and I'm In


----------



## arcticz1

This is awesome, I'm in!


----------



## 3274mike

I would like to win pick me pick me


----------



## endorphine44

I'm in...


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Count me in the contest. Thank you


----------



## Mjb1123

If your not first your last

Can't figure how to delete this - sorry already posted earlier


----------



## pjmartin

I'm entering for a chance to win the All in One Wine Pump


----------



## Warui Tanuki

Looks pretty nice.


----------



## Dianna

been pining for one of these for a looooonnng time. keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## timmer73

This canuck would love to have the all in one.


----------



## cimbaliw

Yes please.


----------



## thefunk

This is my official entry reply. This equipment would make life so much simpler.

this would be wonderful "official entry reply"


----------



## LeChat

I will throw my hat in the ring. I would love to have a second to give my wife.


----------



## brewbush

count me in!!


----------



## scram

Its about time I win something!! Just racked a couple batches the old fashioned way today... Count me in please


----------



## CA-Mouse

I'll try for one!


----------



## riesf

Great giveaway. Thanks All in One... I'm in


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Count me in!


----------



## User196221

Me tooooo!


----------



## David219

Count me in, too. I have one, and I love it. I purchased another as a gift for a friend. I have a couple other wine making friends who don't have one yet...


----------



## Liteweight

Count me in, too!


----------



## SheriBoone

Want it!!!


----------



## TheFrenchCanadian

Count me in!

TFC


----------



## Charlesthewino

Count me in also!


----------



## exf5003

Def would love one!


----------



## Leanmach

*My Entry*

Here's Hoping on Winning so there's no whinning...


----------



## Bonehead

Wow, very cool.


----------



## Greydog

I'm in......Thanx for the opportunity!!!


----------



## Fog

Count me in too...


----------



## PwrSrg

You know I could always use another one so count me IN!


----------



## GrapeSmasher

I know I will be buying one this spring... Steve - just keep assembling them...

Count me in tooo

Thanks for the give away....


----------



## Monique

I hope I win this for my husband!
Monique


----------



## portwinemaker

Count me in. I still use the auto siphon and would LOVE to have an all in one wine pump.. I have 6 carboys of different wines going and this would be a great tool addition to my small basement winery....


----------



## vNmd

In please. It would be a big help.


----------



## z9swcate

I'm in sounds great



Austin said:


> Who's ready for a giveaway, I know I am!
> 
> If you've been reading the Vintner's Chair articles you know there is one product that comes up time and again as a must have item for any winemaker,and that of course is the All in One Wine Pump!
> 
> Talk to anyone who has one of these marvelous devices and you will hear nothing but praise, and for a good reason. Steve, the creator and owner of All in One Wine Pump is a winemaker, and a much loved member of our community, so it's with that we're launching the All in One Wine Pump giveaway!
> 
> *Prize:*
> The All in One Wine Pump - Complete: Standard plus degassing and filtering
> 
> View attachment 20437​
> The All In One Wine Pump is light weight, made of durable plastic and is easily cleanable. It comes with an in-line vacuum release valve for flow control.
> 
> The bottling attachment gives you consistent bottling liquid height. It removes the CO2 every time you use it to transfer. No more bending over for bottling or lifting full carboys ever again
> 
> _*filter and housing not included_
> 
> _If you buy an All in One Wine Pump anytime during this giveaway and you win this giveaway All in One will refund your purchase. _
> 
> 
> *Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:*
> 
> - To enter, visit AllinOneWinePump.com, then reply to this thread *one* time.
> 
> On March 1st we will close this giveaway at 11:59 pm central, and draw one winner on March 2nd. The winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize by contacting me (Austin) through private message here on site.
> 
> For a review of this amazing product, please follow this link.
> 
> View attachment 20438​
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by March 1st, 2015. Void where prohibited.International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household. WineMakingTalk.com is not responsible for prizes.



i.m in sounds wonderful


----------



## beernutz

Cool prize, count me in.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Sign me up!


----------



## flatfoot

Sounds good, count me in!


----------



## toadholler

This would come real handy!


----------



## JohnT

OK, count me in as well!


----------



## kevinlfifer

I'm in! My back hurts!!


----------



## Maverick24

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## joeswine

*all in one pump*

I have a friend TOM who could really use one, count me in.


----------



## Toque

I haven't been here too long, please sign me up. Thanks.


----------



## Sjw128

Count me in. Looks like an outstanding piece of equipment.


----------



## stella_tigre

Ooooh yissss please!


----------



## cheesehead

here is my reply Steve, excellent product and who wouldnt want 2 of them!!!


----------



## maestro81

Why not, I'll put my name in. Hope to win! That way i can stop borrowing my buddy's stuff!


----------



## jkrug

I would luv to have one


----------



## BonnieLynn

Sounds nice! In!


----------



## murphyaii

Hello all-in-one wine pump pick me


----------



## BigMac

I'm all in!! Pick me!


----------



## Jericurl

I'm in!

If I win that will give me an excuse to buy more carboys, since mine are all plastic!


----------



## chewse

in thanks....


----------



## x_diver

Count me in!


----------



## tklesch

Would really like to win one, but the plan was to buy one this year anyway.. lol, aint never won a drawing in my life, so Im sticking to my plan.


----------



## enderst

Watched the video. Awesome tool!


----------



## JoeMCandless

I enjoy a good glass of wine. The wife and I are starting to make our own. We want to learn about good wine products.


----------



## Handi

Count me in!


----------



## JDesCotes

I would love one!


----------



## buzzzkllr

Enter me please!!!!


----------



## retroccs

I would love this! I love the idea that I don't need to move the carboy, especially after clearing!


----------



## gainescd

OOH OOH OOH, Mr. Kotter, I'm in.


----------



## Kiwi

I am in! this looks amazing. Will happily pay postage to New Zealand!


----------



## clawrence111

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Simpsini

Please add me to the drawing


----------



## bubbas45

I'm in, thanks for the opportunity. I just discovered this forum.

bws


----------



## maxFactor

yep i am in


----------



## millwright01

I'm in please. This would be an awesome prize!


----------



## trader860

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## TryN2Brew

I'd be so very happy if I won one of these, oh please, oh please....


----------



## LonelyMassachusetts

I'm in, good luck to everyone.


----------



## heatherd

Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## petey_c

I'll be glad to put this to good use.


----------



## Pat_in_TN

I am going to buy one no matter what...but if I can win it, so be it......

Pat


----------



## avatar

Add me to the list of hopefuls & thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Mizpa

I'm in too!


----------



## PittGrad

Tossing my hat in too!


----------



## redneckwinedude

Visited the site. I'm in.


----------



## tonyt

Me too, good luck to all.


----------



## rdecristo

Oh wonderful!!!


----------



## stolen

*i'm in.*

I'm in, thanks


----------



## aldowns

count me in


----------



## papaross

I'm in. This would sure make my wine making easier. I am looking for a pump and filter and this will fill my bill. Tks


----------



## mpt1123

I'm all in.


----------



## jrw

After watching the video I'm convinced this would be very useful. Put me in the drawing!


----------



## jowine

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Jasona22

*Sign me up*

New here. Found this while looking for a better way to transfer/bottle. I've been doing the hard way for a while. Bottled last night with hose/wand. bucket on counter and bottling below. I NEED this system!


----------



## GlennK

I'll take one!


----------



## wineh

That's quite a valuable prize. Count me in too!


----------



## jensmith

Why not? Count me in. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## soslarry

Was thinking about making one but this sure sounds easier.......IF I win

Thanks


----------



## XPLSV

*Pick Me!*

Pick me! Pick me! I'm in!


----------



## vabeachbear

Always wanted one, this sounds like the best way to get it!


----------



## Tripplett

Count me in please.


----------



## kmalsom

I'd love to have one of these.


----------



## tingo

I am definitely in!


----------



## Vintner

Please pick me!

Doug


----------



## TableSeven

Please Pick me!!


----------



## zoonose

Yes, please!


----------



## ericcif

In, very generous. Thank you.


----------



## Brian55

Yes please!


----------



## mdtroyer

Me! ME! MEEEEEEEE!


----------



## ohman11

Count me in!


----------



## filerunner

Count me in please


----------



## Jreed

I'm in! Count me in!


----------



## blampe

Looks great. Here's my reply.


----------



## toddo_69

My Entry! !! Woo


----------



## RussG

Since I have been doing everything via gravity I could really use this.


----------



## benspo111

I'm in thanks!


----------



## Vincent

Count me in!


----------



## Ryne

I'm in.
Thanks.


----------



## REDRUM

In like Flynn!
Gonna introduce the All-In-One to the great southern land


----------



## macgyver66

And the winner is.....me?


----------



## Annie130

pick me!!  please


----------



## Angelina

Please enter me, thank you!


----------



## Johnedearborn

This would definitely improve and simplify my winemaking!


----------



## RobertandErich

*This would be perfect*

Consider me entered. We are on our 7th and 8th batches right now. Well, technically 9th if you count the tiny strawberry wine we also have going. We are in an apartment, and this would save so much time. And with my broken back, and it would help us physically too.


----------



## irun2x131

I want to win!


----------



## TahunaJR

Consider me in!!!!


----------



## JRinPDX

I hope I win!


----------



## bticejr

My hat's in the ring!


----------



## barbl72

Oh please please pick me! I don't have one yet!


----------



## sgtdean68w

Add me too please


----------



## SmokieJinx

This is my reply.


----------



## artifaxiom

*I'm pumped!*

Sorry for the horrible pun. But I'd really like a pumping/filtration system!


----------



## mgmarty

Boy do I got a use for this!


----------



## mudslidemary

*Wine pump giveaway*

. I want to win. What a great addition to my wine making tools. Me, me, me.


----------



## HillPeople

I need a spare. I use it for more than transferring and degassing wine!


----------



## loub1970

Would love to win this


----------



## Wannabe

Count me in please


----------



## PA_wine

Yes please.


----------



## ts5507

Put me in, too!


----------



## Boyd

It would be nice to own one f these.


----------



## jprusso

Count me in


----------



## thecrewking

Tossing my name in the hat. Thanks!


----------



## PapaO

Add me too please


----------



## hjbwildel

I'd certainly like one to help me step up my game. Here's hoping I can win it.


----------



## Paulietivo

Salute! Cant wait for my allinonewinepump!


----------



## jangel

Im in thanks for the chance. I will have one of these some day.


----------



## tnterryt

im game


----------



## nianticcardplayer

Please count me in


----------



## Curly

I could definitely use one of those !!!!!


----------



## winojoe

Sign me up!


----------



## duffrecords

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Mo-Wine

I'm in, I'd love to have one.


----------



## AKsarben

Looks interesting. Could save back ache on older winemakers as myself that is for sure.


----------



## bstnh1

I need this - bad! Pick me ...Pick me ....Pick me!


----------



## sgx2

This would be a terrific tool and would help me avoid another back issue!

*waves hand in the air* pick me!


----------



## isundby

I am NOT above BEGGING .... so PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make it MEEEEEEE !

Regards,
Ian Sundby


----------



## buzi

*Love it!*

I have been looking into getting a pump! What a great opportunity!


----------



## mbrau

I want one too


----------



## merrickwine

That would be great thank you for the donation


----------



## meadman77

I'm in for sure!


----------



## halbass

I'm in. It is a great product!


----------



## Drock

I'm in. I could use something like this


----------



## mikey_rog

*All in one pump contest*

Great contest! Could definitely use one of these bad boys - I've heard great things! Count me in for the contest please!


----------



## foenix

I'm in, thanks


----------



## bkhackworth

*I'm in..*

Sounds great I could really use one of these.. Looks like a great product.


----------



## MuscadinesAndMore

I'm in.
Thanks,

Hans


----------



## Tobydog21

I'm in. Such a needed product.


----------



## Splashdog

I heart great winemaking technology!


----------



## leeleepad

count me and thank you for giving one away.


----------



## Treekiller

Please put my name in the contest.


----------



## turkeylipz

+1 Always down for a giveaway


----------



## joetattoo

*Thanks*

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity
Joe Arcara


----------



## Nancii

I'm in...love the design!


----------



## mad-mick73

I'm in add me to the list woop


----------



## halcyon1234

I, for one, am all pumped up to be in this contest.


----------



## tcarolan

I'm in. I could really use this. Just starting out and am trying to build my equipment.

I could really use this.


----------



## PoppaCork

I'm in. PICK ME, PICK ME!.


----------



## anchojoe

My reply, please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## rlongfield

Here's my reply


----------



## sra1895

Wish me luck!

I would love to win this!
Thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## Ram012593

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Tyroneshoolace

My entry is here.


----------



## Ypedal

I got one.. but have lots of wine making friends.. so yeah.


----------



## mumptia

Northern Alberta could use a pump like that


----------



## J3L3

*I'm in*

I would love to win one of these. I'm in ....thanks!


----------



## vindiva

I could really use this! Thanks for the giveaway opportunity.


----------



## Billaban

Count me in.


----------



## TallTexan

*All in One Wine Pump giveaway*

Please consider this as my entry in the All in One Wine Pump Giveaway.

(Beginning novena now... )


----------



## fabs821

*All in One*

I'm in, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## dragon27

In, please! Thank you!


----------



## DomR

Count me in. I could use one!


----------



## I3igDmsu

Count me in! In need of a pump!


----------



## fellingsworth

*Fellingsworth*

Sign me up for the drawing please


----------



## maninblack

This pump looks awesome! Perfect for my meager 3 - 6 gallon batches - Count me in!


----------



## Bygsky

*Perfect timing*

I have four wines bulk aging and the timing would be awesome!

_/\_ make it happen.




Austin said:


> Who's ready for a giveaway, I know I am!
> 
> If you've been reading the Vintner's Chair articles you know there is one product that comes up time and again as a must have item for any winemaker,and that of course is the All in One Wine Pump!
> 
> Talk to anyone who has one of these marvelous devices and you will hear nothing but praise, and for a good reason. Steve, the creator and owner of All in One Wine Pump is a winemaker, and a much loved member of our community, so it's with that we're launching the All in One Wine Pump giveaway!
> 
> *Prize:*
> The All in One Wine Pump - Complete: Standard plus degassing and filtering
> 
> View attachment 20437​
> The All In One Wine Pump is light weight, made of durable plastic and is easily cleanable. It comes with an in-line vacuum release valve for flow control.
> 
> The bottling attachment gives you consistent bottling liquid height. It removes the CO2 every time you use it to transfer. No more bending over for bottling or lifting full carboys ever again
> 
> _*filter and housing not included_
> 
> _If you buy an All in One Wine Pump anytime during this giveaway and you win this giveaway All in One will refund your purchase. _
> 
> 
> *Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:*
> 
> - To enter, visit AllinOneWinePump.com, then reply to this thread *one* time.
> 
> On March 1st we will close this giveaway at 11:59 pm central, and draw one winner on March 2nd. The winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize by contacting me (Austin) through private message here on site.
> 
> For a review of this amazing product, please follow this link.
> 
> View attachment 20438​
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by March 1st, 2015. Void where prohibited.International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household. WineMakingTalk.com is not responsible for prizes.


----------



## trolo

wow so cool pick me please!!!!!!!


----------



## Warrensparadise

I'm in! hope to win. Thanks!


----------



## NayGra

Pick Me!!!, Pick Me!!!, hope I win


----------



## mdochoda

*Please enter me in the drawing*. I'd love to have one for my wine making and brewing.


----------



## Thormo

*Show me the pumping!*

Send it to me!


----------



## 2oldwiners

Winning the pump system would be GREAT!!!!!


----------



## bluebarnswallow

we visited allinonewinepump.com and are really hoping to win this pump for our home brewing~ my father, husband, and myself are starting a batch tonight actually


----------



## Buehler91

I'm in I D love to have one


----------



## AuldGuise

I'm for the AllinOne Pump.

Thanks


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

count me in!!


----------



## snowman

*giveaway*

Hope I'm entered. Clicking on your link directed doesn't do it. Sure could use this pump saving a lot of time and effort transferring wine.


----------



## shiloh

Yes, please count me in.

Shiloh


----------



## NDengineer

Add me to the list!


----------



## Cbeescott

I'll be checking the mail, thanks


----------



## morgansw

Count me in!


----------



## Geo

Thanks for providing an excellent product.


----------



## Frankglass

Here is my entry. Thanks fof entering me.


----------



## HapaShawn

If I win or not, I think I will own this....


----------



## Ayzala

*Yes Please*

I'm in!

10 characters


----------



## Elizabeth

Count me in please.


----------



## JG_UNC83

Count me in!


----------



## novafire

I'm in. Hope I win.


----------



## Ajax_One

What a clever setup !! 
Put my ticket in the hat !!


----------



## flapjack1439

Count me in.


----------



## rpastor

I want one!


----------



## winejudoka

Great tool! I'll take another.


----------



## ekrueger

We just had our first kid and my free time has become extremely limited, so this would be extremely useful!


----------



## bluesportster02

i really need one of these im in


----------



## ceeaton

After six batches I'm already tired of degassing. I'm in, pretty please.


----------



## leojoy

We would definitely use this.


----------



## Farmmom

I looked, I saw, i want


----------



## Russell2305

*all about it!*

Count me in for this sweet deal!
-Rob


----------



## nucjd

Im in as well. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Gmichaelcellars

Count me in! Thank you.


----------



## mc7315

*AllInOneWinePump*

My older brother has been making wine for over 6 years and he introduced me to wine making 3 years ago. I had just returned from a trip to Italy and I thought it would be a good time to make some Italian wine from the year we visited. It was fun in the beginning, but the novelty quickly wore off when I had to degas for the first time, it was at this time I swore I would never make wine again! For the life of me, I could not see why my brother would go through all this trouble. After one more degasing and having the wand break forcing me to google and find the “plastic hanger solution”, I was at wits end and ready to just finally give up – literally throw it out! Like giving birth (not that I have any experience at that), passing time has a way of letting you forget terrible moments. I began to think “this is not so bad”, that is until I had to bottle! One more promise to myself to never make wine again. I was done, done, done and somehow my brother convinced me to join the McHenry-County-Corkers wine club and try one more time with the Chilean buckets of wine juice. Believe me, I was not looking forward to this process ever again. However, at the McHenry-County-Corkers gathering I met Steve (and his son) from AllInOneWinePump and they demonstrated the ease of racking and bottling using his pump; so I bought one. I can say with complete honesty, if not for the AllInOneWinePump I would not be making wine today; now I actually look forward to it. Since that time, my two brothers, nephew, and brother-in-law each bought their own pumps after seeing how well mine worked. Steve is a stand-up guy and he backs his product 100%, he goes above and beyond!


----------



## knifemaker

I am so in on this, I've been drooling over these pumps for quite a while, but have never had the extra cash to go for one. Those carboys are getting heavier every year. Dale.


----------



## homesteader26

All I can say is how have I been doing this without one of those??? Yes, please, please pick me!!!


----------



## mike_d

It dawned on me that I had not yet thrown my name in the hat. Consider that rectified.


----------



## Ricky

I`m in......steve your site is looking great!!!


----------



## jreilly1967

*wine pump*

Sign me up! =D


----------



## Wray

yes please, let it be me


----------



## Bigdogmom

*Count me in!*

Looks really cool! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## jswordy

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## AZMDTed

Worth a shot


----------



## TXfanatic

This would make bottling much easier!!

Thanks for the chance to win one

Steve


----------



## AliMac

Count me in!


----------



## flyrodkid

Looking forward to much easier racking, degassing, and bottling!


----------



## bonsai4tim

count me in too


----------



## MDVDuber

This would be great! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Molerj

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## cybergirl5710

I've wanted one of these for a couple of years now. It's a beautiful thing. I hope that you (or your software) will pick me!

I forget to visit the page so I'm replying again.


----------



## diydude

*Please include me too.*

Please include me too. Thanks.


----------



## msherretz

I'm in this one and hope I'm lucky this time.


----------



## wyntheef

this is my reply. i have 2 sons that are making wine now, so either one of them could certainly use one of these great gadgets.


----------



## fasterfiat

*wine pump giveaway!*

Well, it's not a breast pump thank God! My first act of being on the wine making forum website, entering for something I wish I had the last time I was trying not to get the dregs off the bottom when I reracked the chokecherry wine! Yes, please count me in!


----------



## Zinfandel

I want that pump!


----------



## terroirdejeroir

Please enter me as well. I already have one, but my son needs one....


----------



## havlikn

Count me in. Thanks for creating a great product


----------



## wyogal

*Would like to enter*

Thanks,
Laurel Murphy


----------



## Whattobrew

In. Always need another gadget.


----------



## bobbo

count me in


----------



## pkm925

*Very Cool*

Cost less than half what the Enolmatic costs and has more functionality. Nice.


----------



## johngs

sounds like a cool pump. hope I win


----------



## rmepilt

This would be a very cool prize.


----------



## boppy1

*Wine Pump*

Count me in.


----------



## VicF

I'm in, hopefully.


----------



## snowman113

I'm in with all fingers and toes crossed!!!!


----------



## bobrap

I'm definitely in!


----------



## brgate111

Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## TOMKAT

Please enter me also


----------



## SBWs

Count down is on, better get my name in the hat!


----------



## shdixon

*I'm In for the Wine Pump Giveaway!*

And here is my entry!


----------



## SubVet

Here I am (just in time)

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## fedup

Please enter me... Thanks


----------



## codeman

This is my official reply.


----------



## cdout

Please enter me into the drawing!


----------



## blueflint

I'm in, I'm in...in desperate need of this!


----------



## daleholland

I'm in too.

Dale


----------



## mikeee

*All in one wine pump giveaway*

This pump looks like it could save time and energy. Also without air, the quality of the wine should improve.


----------



## Nitro

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Logwerx

I can use one.


----------



## Chuck-crisler

Is this some kind of intelligence test? What kind of person wouldn't be in??? Thank you!!!


----------



## jvr06

Nice website. Please count me in.


----------



## JimLimb

Please enter me in the drawing

Jim


----------



## sjo

I have put it off long enough. I'M in.
Scott


----------



## Bailey

I'm in, last day, but I'm in.


----------



## A2

Wow, what an impressive turn out! If you're one of the new members to WineMakingTalk who joined for this giveaway, welcome! We're glad to have you all join us. 

Special thanks go to vacuumpumpman and All in One Wine Pump for this awesome donation. Truly the must have item on every winemakers list, if you don't win today I highly encourage you to head over to allinonewinepump.com and purchase your own. This is a great product from a great sponsor and it belongs on every winemaker's/homebrewer's bench. 

The winner for this drawing was selected using Random.org, a random number generator. 

First, all members with more than one post had their post consolidated to a single entry so all odds are even. I then inserted the number 2 - 432 into random.org. The generator selected 

*26 - Rodnboro - Claimed! *

If you are Rodnboro you have 24 hours to claim your prize by contacting me through private message with your shipping information. once I have that info I will get it over to AllinOneWinePump.com and they will ship out your prize. 

If Rodnboro does not claim this drawing will resume in 24 hours. 

Thanks for everyone who joined this giveaway! If you haven't already please head over to AllinOneWinePump.com now and show them our support!


----------



## A2

Rodnboro has claimed! 

Thanks again to everyone who entered. This is a great way to show your support of the communtiy and our great sponsor Vacuumpumpman! 

Again I ask all members to head over to his site and show our support!


----------



## dbetlej

Thanks for the chance to wine one.


----------

